# How much travel do you really need?



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

On a target sight will a sight with a 2in carriage be enough elevation to get out to field range provided you set your 20yd mark high on the carriage?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Only 2"s would not work for me. I think my tapes are about 3 and a half inchs so I would say no. I am a 29" draw and shoot roughly 58 lbs outdoors. I think this is what you are talking about...travel on your sight?


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

What is the longest marking on your tape at those specs? I have nowhere to shoot field here. The most I would do is maybe an American 900 round or something in Baton Rouge....I'm mostly an indoor junkie. Just wondering if I can get to 60-80 yds or so with a 2in carriage. I'm a 28 and I'll be shooting 55-58lbs with 28" long Hippos


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats 100 yards on my tapes. They are probably closer to 3"s. If your only shooting out to 60 yards than I would say no problem. You should be good to go!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

For some yes....for some no. It will depend on how you anchor....your peep height and your actual bow.

I can usually get out to around 120-140yds on my bar AT LEAST

But I know people that can barely get 80 yds..... 

My draw is only 27.75".....but my PE with my Nano's on 59lbs I was pushing 130yds max  

So yes I could get away with a 2" bar.....


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> For some yes....for some no. It will depend on how you anchor....your peep height and your actual bow.
> 
> I can usually get out to around 120-140yds on my bar AT LEAST
> 
> ...


Just wondering....I was checking out those Davis sights. You can get a 2" carriage and a 4in extension for only 89 bucks :mg: You can get a longer sight bar for 109!  That's a deal I can get behind. Still holding out for the spot hogg but this might be the one man.....


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> For some yes....for some no. It will depend on how you anchor....your peep height and your actual bow.
> 
> I can usually get out to around 120-140yds on my bar AT LEAST
> 
> ...


I think the length of your sight scale is determined by the speed of your bow and the distance from your eye to the sight pin. Your anchor and peep height have more to do with whether you'll have arrow clearance with the sight at your longest yardage or enough sight window with the sight at the shortest yardage. 
To fit all of your marks on a given size bar you have to increase the bow speed or move the sight closer to your eye.
Joe B.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

zenarch said:


> I think the length of your sight scale is determined by the speed of your bow and the distance from your eye to the sight pin. Your anchor and peep height have more to do with whether you'll have arrow clearance with the sight at your longest yardage or enough sight window with the sight at the shortest yardage.
> To fit all of your marks on a given size bar you have to increase the bow speed or move the sight closer to your eye.
> Joe B.


There is the key....So if you go 2in of travel with a 4in bar....with a high peep and anchor (like I have) it might work. Just wanted to lock this down before considering the 2" carriage davis sight as an option.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

FWIW - sometimes just a few millimeters can make a big difference. Higher profile vanes and/or larger diameter scopes may prevent some lower poundage bows from being able to set an 80 yard mark.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FWIW - sometimes just a few millimeters can make a big difference. Higher profile vanes and/or larger diameter scopes may prevent some lower poundage bows from being able to set an 80 yard mark.


Good point, scope diameter can really figure in, depending on your peep height..

(I know firsthand)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

zenarch said:


> I think the length of your sight scale is determined by the speed of your bow and the distance from your eye to the sight pin. Your anchor and peep height have more to do with whether you'll have arrow clearance with the sight at your longest yardage or enough sight window with the sight at the shortest yardage.
> To fit all of your marks on a given size bar you have to increase the bow speed or move the sight closer to your eye.
> Joe B.


That is why I gave a range for me....

I have always been able to get a ton of distance....even with my bar almost fully extended. Granted I could get more yardage from my Nano's then I could my Hippos since Nano's are smaller then the nock that goes in my Hippos....but the difference isn't huge. 

But even shooting arrows in the 250 range I stll get at least 120 yds....I never shoot a target setup over 285. The last TRUE 3D rig I had I shot CT Hippos at 285 or so.....I had a TON of room shooting it at 90m on my bar I could have reached out over 120 with that setup.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

*check it*

This is it. 89 bucks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I would get something else if it were me.

I have his leveler and it's great.....his sight case is great. :thumb:

But I would want more travel then that....


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm gonna hold out for the hogg :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> I'm gonna hold out for the hogg :tongue:


You know my motto on buying stuff to hold you over until later......

Wait until later :wink:


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> This is it. 89 bucks


You'd need a rocket assist to get an 80 yd. sight span on that. The bar may be 2" but the block that moves up and down on the threaded rod will travel much less than that before it hits the top and bottom of the frame.
Joe B.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

zenarch said:


> You'd need a rocket assist to get an 80 yd. sight span on that. The bar may be 2" but the block that moves up and down on the threaded rod will travel much less than that before it hits the top and bottom of the frame.
> Joe B.


I agree Joe, the rods look to be 2" perhaps, but that ain't the travel distance.. :nono: :wink:

It'd work great for an indoor setup, but not for field/fita outdoors..


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> This is it. 89 bucks



it ain't goin 80 yards and forget FITA 90 meters ain't gonna happen. ya need about 4 inches of travel. :secret:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah I think I'm over it....Thanks fellers.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good....I would have to beat you down if you spent money on that thing.:embara:


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

It would probably be ok for 3-D where you longest target might be 50 yards.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

itchyfinger said:


> This is it. 89 bucks



who sells that, it would work for my indoor bow. where can I get one?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> who sells that, it would work for my indoor bow. where can I get one?


http://www.megavision.net/davis/

am I one of the only 5 people on AT that knows how to use GOOGLE :chortle:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> http://www.megavision.net/davis/
> 
> am I one of the only 5 people on AT that knows how to use GOOGLE :chortle:



My computer at work has spies in it.. thanks.

I don't see any 89 dollar ones on that web site.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

It was on his eBay store


----------

